# "Δεν έχει βόις."



## arberlis† (Jan 11, 2011)

Είχα μια βλάβη στο τηλέφωνό μου και είπα στην Forthnet να μου στείλει έναν τεχνικό. Τον παρακολουθούσα που δούλευε και τον άκουσα να λέει με το κινητό σε συνάδελφό του στα κεντρικά «Δεν έχει βόις». Τον ρώτησα γιατί λέει «βόις» και όχι «φωνή». Μου απάντησε «Εμείς έτσι το λέμε». «Ποιοι εσείς;» «Στη δουλειά». Του είπα ότι καταλαβαίνω να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα αγγλικό όρο αν αυτός δεν έχει αποδοθεί στην ελληνική, ή τέλος πάντων αν είναι πολύ τεχνικός, αλλά μια λέξη όπως η «φωνή» μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Σήκωσε τους ώμους χαμογελώντας.
Ερώτημα: Αν ένας μυθιστοριογράφος μεταφέρει αυτούσια τη σκηνή και τη φράση του τεχνικού στο βιβλίο του, τι θα κάνει ο μεταφραστής του στα αγγλικά; Πώς θα μεταφέρει το «Δεν έχει βόις»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

Ωραία ερώτηση. :)

Ας προσπαθήσω πρώτα να δω το πρόβλημα από πιο απλή γωνία, μια ανάλογη περίπτωση προς τα ελληνικά. Ο Ναζί αξιωματικός προπαγάνδας εξηγεί στα παιδιά ενος σχολείου ότι δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν πια ξένες λέξεις, αλλά μόνο γερμανικές (απόσπασμα από την αγγλική μετάφραση ;)):

--From now on, you 'll never say again "Telephon" but "Fernsprecher".

Η λύση που θα χρησιμοποιούσα είναι η εξής:

--Στο εξής δεν θα ξαναπείτε «τελεφόν» αλλά «φερνσπρέχερ».

Εδώ (αλλά και στα αγγλικά), ο αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει ότι η νέα λέξη σημαίνει τηλέφωνο. Και στα ελληνικά, όπως και στα αγγλικά, ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να υποψιάζεται αλλά δεν έχει άμεσα την πληροφορία ότι αυτό το «φερνσπρέχερ» σημαίνει ακριβώς και κατά λέξη τηλέφωνο (όπως θα είχε π.χ. ο αναγνώστης του αντίστοιχου στα γερμανικά). Αν λοιπόν είναι απαραίτητη *και αυτή* η πληροφορία (και δεν συνάγεται π.χ. από προηγούμενο ή γειτονικό συγκείμενο) θα πρέπει κάπως να δοθεί.

Να μεταφέρω τώρα την εμπειρία από αυτό το παράδειγμα στο αρχικό ερώτημα. Ο μεταφραστής μπορεί καταναλογία να βάλει τον τεχνικό να λέει "There's no vois!" Ο αναγνώστης θα αναγνωρίσει την ομοιότητα με το voice και, σε συνδυασμό με το αμέσως επόμενο συγκείμενο (π.χ. Why don't you use "fonί" --ίσως όχι "phone" επειδή υπάρχουν και οι έξτρα δυσκολίες με το phony...) πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσει να παρακολουθήσει με ακρίβεια τη σκηνή.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 11, 2011)

Δυο παρατηρήσεις για τη λύση που δίνει ο Dsr. Ο Άγγλος αναγνώστης που θα διαβάσει “there is no vois» δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι θα καταλάβει πως ο χρήστης χρησιμοποιεί την αγγλική λέξη voice. Μπορεί να νομίσει ότι πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος ή ότι η λέξη “vois” είναι ελληνική ή γενικότερα κάποια ξένη λέξη. Βεβαίως το συγκείμενο μπορεί κάπως να βοηθήσει αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο μυθιστοριογράφος δεν βάζει τον άλλον να του λέει «γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς την ελληνική λέξη φωνή», αν αφήσει το «δεν έχει βόις» ασχολίαστο, τότε τι κάνουμε; Δεν βλέπω τρόπο να μεταφραστεί αυτή η φράση αποδίδοντας με ακρίβεια στα αγγλικά αυτό που «λέει» στα ελληνικά. Η μόνη λύση είναι υποσημείωση, αλλά αυτού του είδους οι υποσημειώσεις σημαίνουν ότι ο μεταφραστής απέτυχε να βρει μια ικανοποιητική λύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

arberlis said:


> Ο Άγγλος αναγνώστης που θα διαβάσει “there is no vois» δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι θα καταλάβει πως ο χρήστης χρησιμοποιεί την αγγλική λέξη voice. Μπορεί να νομίσει ότι πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος ή ότι η λέξη “vois” είναι ελληνική ή γενικότερα κάποια ξένη λέξη.


Αναμφίβολα σωστό. Αλλά γιατί υποθέτουμε ότι κάθε ελληνόφωνος καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει «βόις»;


arberlis said:


> Βεβαίως το συγκείμενο μπορεί κάπως να βοηθήσει αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο μυθιστοριογράφος δεν βάζει τον άλλον να του λέει «γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς την ελληνική λέξη φωνή», αν αφήσει το «δεν έχει βόις» ασχολίαστο, τότε τι κάνουμε;


Εδώ όμως αλλάζουν οι βασικές συνθήκες της αρχικής ερώτησης και η περίπτωση αρχίζει να θυμίζει το γνωστό ανέκδοτο.*


arberlis said:


> _[ενν. τότε...]_ Δεν βλέπω τρόπο να μεταφραστεί αυτή η φράση αποδίδοντας με ακρίβεια στα αγγλικά αυτό που «λέει» στα ελληνικά. Η μόνη λύση είναι υποσημείωση, αλλά αυτού του είδους οι υποσημειώσεις σημαίνουν ότι ο μεταφραστής απέτυχε να βρει μια ικανοποιητική λύση.


Μα υπάρχουν (ή δημιουργούνται...) προβλήματα που εξ ορισμού δεν μπορούν να έχουν λύση με την πιστότητα των ζητούμενων προδιαγραφών τους, οπότε περνάμε στο σχέδιο Β και αρχίζουμε τις προσεγγίσεις... Εδώ μπορούμε π.χ. επίσης αντί για την όσο να 'ναι περισσότερο αποστασιοποιητική υποσημείωση, να «επεκτείνουμε δημιουργικά» (εντάξει, εντάξει...) το πρωτότυπο κείμενο, λειτουργώντας εντελώς τοπικά στις έκτακτες συνθήκες ως σχολιαστές ή ερμηνευτές και όχι αυστηρά ως «απλοί» μεταφραστές.


* Το γνωστό ανέκδοτο, όπου ο καθηγητής εξετάζει προφορικά τον φοιτητή και του δυσκολεύει ολοένα και περισσότερο τις αρχικές συνθήκες και όπου ο φοιτητής απαντάει βγάζοντας άσους από το μανίκι με τη λογική ότι τους βρίσκει εκεί όπου βρίσκει και τις πρόσθετες δυσκολίες ο καθηγητής...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 11, 2011)

arberlis said:


> Αν ένας μυθιστοριογράφος μεταφέρει αυτούσια τη σκηνή και τη φράση του τεχνικού στο βιβλίο του, τι θα κάνει ο μεταφραστής του στα αγγλικά; Πώς θα μεταφέρει το «Δεν έχει βόις»;


Κατ' αρχήν πρέπει να το πάρει απόφαση ότι έχει χάσει το παιχνίδι: δεν μπορεί να το μεταφέρει στ' αλήθεια, θα δούμε λοιπόν τι καλύτερο μπορεί να κάνει.

- There's no _voice_, said the man.
- Why not use the Greek word for "voice"?
(έτσι καθιστάς σαφές ότι ο τύπος χρησιμοποίησε την αγγλική λέξη στην αρχή - ή τέλος πάντων μια λέξη όχι ελληνική).

- There's no _voice_, said the man.
- Why "voice" in english? Why not use the Greek word?
(ως άνω, μόνο που έτσι ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι ο τύπος μίλησε αγγλικά την πρώτη φορά και όχι π.χ. σουαχίλι).

- There's no _voice_, said the man, saying "voice" in english.
- Why not use the Greek word for "voice"?
(έτσι έχεις χώσει την υποσημείωση μέσα στο κείμενο και δε σπας τη ροή του - εξασφαλίζεις δε και την κατανόηση των πλέον ηλιθίων).

Βέβαια στο παραπάνω προϋπέθεσα ότι ο συγγραφέας έγραψε "said the man" μετά την ατάκα - για να διευκολυνθώ στην τρίτη από τις λύσεις που προτείνω. :)

Επίσης έχεις αλλάξει τα φώτα του κειμένου - αλλά ας πρόσεχε ο συγγραφέας: εντέλει αν ήθελε χειρουργική ακρίβεια ας μην έγραφε μυθιστόρημα. :)

Εγώ πάντως έχω κάνει τέτοια και χειρότερα στην καριέρα μου. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2011)

Επαναλαμβάνω το εξαφανισμένο μου μήνυμα (μα δεν πάτησα το ποστ; ), εννοείται παραλλαγμένο
... κι αν είχε επικρατησει η γαλλική γλώσσα θα έλεγε ο τεχνικός:
- Δεν έχει βόιξ. 
Και θα απαντούσε ο άλλος: 
-Πως δεν έχει; Έχει βοϊξ' ο τόπος!


----------



## meidei (Jan 11, 2011)

Θεωρώ ότι η λύση της αντιστροφής δεν είναι κατάλληλη, αλλά μου λέτε κι εσείς:
-There's no _foni_.
-Can't you just use the English word?

Αυτή η προσέγγιση μάλλον δουλεύει καλύτερα για μεταγλωττίσεις τηλεοπτικών σειρών, πιστεύω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ και πιο δραματικές επεμβάσεις. 

I stood there watching the technician from the phone company trying to fix the problem and overheard him talking on his mobile to a colleague at headquarters. ‘Den ehei _voice_,’ he said, i.e. there is no voice. I asked him why he had used the English word _voice_ instead of the perfectly normal Greek word for it (_phōnē_, as in _telephone_).



Και να μη σας ακούσω να ξαναπείτε _κομπιούτερ_!


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 11, 2011)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες οι παρεμβάσεις του drsiebenmal και οι λύσεις της Αόρατης Μελάνης. Σε αυτό το μικρό σεμινάριο, που ψηλαφεί τα όρια της μεταφρασιμότητας, κάθε προβληματισμός είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Αυτό το υποθετικό σενάριο που έστησα (με έναυσμα μια προσωπική εμπειρία) δεν είναι καθόλου ειδικό. Το γενικό πρόβλημα είναι "Τι κάνουμε όταν οι χαρακτήρες σε ένα ελληνικό μυθιστόρημα χρησιμοποιούν αγγλικές λέξεις στον λόγο τους." Αν τις μεταγράψουμε όπως είναι στην αγγλική μετάφραση, οι λέξεις αυτές θα "χαθούν" (όπως και κάποια στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας του χρήστη). Θα πρέπει να καταφύγουμε σε κόλπα, επεξηγηματικές ενέσεις που να μην φαίνονται, κ.ο.κ. Δηλαδή, θα πρέπει να επέμβουμε. Αυτό δεν είναι κακό. Απλώς μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάποιες "ενοχές" στον μεταφραστή, αλλά από την άλλη, αν βρει τελικά κάποια λύση, ο μεταφραστής θα νιώσει ικανοποίηση. Αυτές είναι οι μεγάλες στιγμές της μεταφραστικής ευρηματικότητας.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 11, 2011)

Γράφοντας το προηγούμενο νήμα, δεν είχα δει την παρέμβαση του Nickel, την οποία βρίσκω λίαν επιτυχή και "θεατρική".


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση! Αλλά, για να υπερασπιστώ τον τεχνικό, όταν λέει "δεν έχει voice", νομίζω ότι δεν εννοεί "δεν έχει φωνή". Εννοεί ότι από τα δυο κανάλια μετάδοσης (voice και data), το voice δεν λειτουργεί. Δεν πρόκειται για τη φωνή γενικώς, πρόκειται για έναν τεχνικό όρο που μένει αμετάφραστος στην επικοινωνία με τον συνάδελφό του, και καλά κάνει και μένει έτσι διότι μεταφέρει το νόημα με ακρίβεια και ασφάλεια.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 12, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ τον sarant για μια διευκρίνηση περί της οποίας ήμουν εντελώς αφελής και ανυποψίαστος! Ωστόσο, το πρόβλημα στην υποθετική μετάφραση ενός υποθετικού μυθιστορήματος παραμένει. Θα πρέπει να επέμβουμε δραστικά για να σώσουμε στην αγγλική αυτά που τόσο φυσικά λέγονται στην ελληνική... Ε, αυτή είναι η μοίρα (και το "μεγαλείο" θα έλεγα) των μεταφραστών. Να κάνουν ορισμένες φορές τα αδυνατά δυνατά.


----------

